# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  [ Recherche ] Lapine adulte/senior

## toutouill3

Bonjour,

Mon conjoint et moi-même envisageons d'adopter une petite lapinette afin de tenir compagnie à notre lapin(lui même adopté). En effet, il y a quelques années déjà qu'il a perdu sa compagne, les aléas de la vie on fait que nous ne voulions/pouvions pas adopter.

Il a maintenant 9 ans et est devenue très timide depuis qu'il est seul. 

Nous aimerions donc idéalement, une lapine :
- Sociable et câline
- entente avec chat, car nous en avons 2 qui vivent avec notre lapin déjà.
- adulte voir sénior 

Pour les conditions de vie : notre lapin vit en liberté dans une pièce aménagé pour lui et les chats, avec possibilité d'aller dans d'autres pièces mais il a peur d'explorer ailleurs.



Nous habitons dans le 38 près de Vienne, mais pouvons nous déplacer aux alentours (69/42/63) ou asso' qui acceptent les co voiturage 👍

Merci !

----------

